# The vapers have spoken



## capetocuba (17/10/14)

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/The-vapers-have-spoken-20141017

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/10/14)

F... news24. They must go milk a cow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Danny (17/10/14)

Its amazing, the best article by them yet. Must have something to do with using other peoples writing and research.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/10/14)

It still boggles my mind that this type of person exists 




I have chosen to better my life and create a healthier environment for the people around me, and for what? To be labeled a "drug addict" by stupid ignorant self righteous morons like this?

I hate this planet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/10/14)

This is why I often feel like we shud be allowed to jst smack stupid ppl against the head in hope that it will get their brains kick started 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (19/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> This is why I often feel like we shud be allowed to jst smack stupid ppl against the head in hope that it will get their brains kick started
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA (19/10/14)

That said, i do not agree with the vapers thatl take a vape during a meeting. That is asking for negative attention.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (19/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> That said, i do not agree with the vapers thatl take a vape during a meeting. That is asking for negative attention.



I 100% agree.

I really don't think we should become targets or draw the attention. I've carried on with my smoking habits - not in front of kids, I go outside in public places etc.

I had a mate come visit from abroad. And my wife, since having kids, felt very strong about smoking in the house - a big no no. So my mate thought "it's not smoke so started vaping away inside."

And for the first time, my wife was annoyed with vaping.



BumbleBee said:


> It still boggles my mind that this type of person exists
> 
> View attachment 13373
> 
> ...



I've been dealing with ignorance with the stigma attached to videogames for years. Truth is games are often made for grown ups... If you're stupid enough to let your 7 year old play Call of Duty (labelled 18), and your kid wants to go shoot people, then who's fault is really.

Ignorance is ripe, I barely acknowledge the ignorant any more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matuka (19/10/14)

I agree with the remark above, we should not draw more attention to vaping from the general public. Much better to stay below the radar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> That said, i do not agree with the vapers thatl take a vape during a meeting. That is asking for negative attention.


Totally agree. But then again that is a respect issue. Not a vape issue. Common sense is king 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (19/10/14)

Matuka said:


> I agree with the remark above, we should not draw more attention to vaping from the general public. Much better to stay below the radar.



I think that awareness needs to be created. As long as vaping stays under the radar it is always going to be viewed as a negative. Once we make people aware of what it is and the affects it has had on us. Then they will see the positive. Public awareness is crucial. But they type of awareness we create is even more so 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

When it comes to vaping, exactly the same ethics should apply than when we all smoked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## tetrasect (19/10/14)

All these anti-vaping gripes seem to loose meaning when the vaper is vaping 0mg juice. Banning that would be like banning chewing-gum or lollipops.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/14)

Yip I don't agree with a lot of the comments... to equate vaping to smoking is not even close... for starters providing you are vaping a neutral juice without a smell it's nowhere near as invasive as smoking... not by a long shot. 

I never smoked in the house (well in the new days once smoking was considered bad) and now I vape in the house all the time... my wife has an unbelievable sense of smell and the Menthol Ice or Tropical Ice doesn't bother her one bit... some of the other juices do and I don't vape them when she is around. 

On the rare occasions I go for a meeting at work I do vape a little during the meeting and it's not an issue... I also take the occasional ninja puff in restaurants... that's one of the benefits of vaping a non-smelly juice... provided there are not big clouds of vapour and you don't act like a chop it's not an issue.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (19/10/14)

Lol... I saw a very elderly man taking a "ninja vape" in the Pick n Pay. It was concealed in his blazer. Just smiled at him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (19/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... I saw a very elderly man taking a "ninja vape" in the Pick n Pay. It was concealed in his blazer. Just smiled at him.



Those are the most satisfying vapes. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/10/14)

I vape in my personal office at home - the on suite bathroom - while the kids are awake.

And then wherever when they're asleep.

My wife also has an acute sense of smell too, and she doesn't smell that I was vaping all night in the lounge.

We are just trying not to "look cool" vaping. Like when we were kids, every adult smoked everywhere.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (19/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... I saw a very elderly man taking a "ninja vape" in the Pick n Pay. It was concealed in his blazer. Just smiled at him.



Made me think of this ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

